# I took the advice offered



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...Well I asked for some advice and was given some good direction. I ordered a PT99 in stainless steel today. I'm guessing it'll take a weeki or more to get it in my hands but when I do I'll be sure to get some pictures up as well as my initial impressions. Thanks for helping this former "wheelgunner" down this new path...:smt023


----------

